
How to flip a bit a specific bit in a human genome - jfarlow
https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/sabe4gam/
======
jfarlow
David Liu's lab last week published [1] an updated version 4 of their genomic
"Base Editor" that is capable of switching a C to a T with sequence
specificity within a living genome. I try to break down the sequence and
componentry of the genetic machine that provides the edits.

I'm trying to help demystify the mechanical nanotechnology being used in
genetic engineering. In some senses they're quite simple, 5 or 6 component
machines. This is one of the more 'advanced' proteins I've seen built, and it
only contains 8 different kinds of components.

[1]
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/8/eaao4774](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/8/eaao4774)

